# PING Pro-Am Challenge... the lucky 10 are



## MikeH (Sep 5, 2013)

emails on their way to the forumers listed below....

thanks to all those who put their names in the hat (over 300 of you and another 1000 plus via the mag) - more opportiunities to come in the future

Kellfire
Pieman
Captain Roy
pbrown7582
tsped83
Virtuocity
ChrisD
Fraz
Grumps
Jaymosafehands


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 5, 2013)

Well done fellas.. Just one question, whats the Ping Pro Am Challenge?  Must have missed that one (or seen it after a few IPA's)


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats guys have a great day .. Well done Mike & GM , great opportunity


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 5, 2013)

Well done guys,enjoy :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 5, 2013)

Quick! Somebody register as "Captain Roy"..... it's not too late! 


EDIT: Humph, typical sarcy comment for my 3000th..... should've been dreaming up something profound :mmm:


----------



## tsped83 (Sep 5, 2013)

MikeH said:



			emails on their way to the forumers listed below....

thanks to all those who put their names in the hat (over 300 of you and another 1000 plus via the mag) - more opportiunities to come in the future

Kellfire
Pieman
Captain Roy
pbrown7582
tsped83
Virtuocity
ChrisD
Fraz
Grumps
Jaymosafehands
		
Click to expand...

Boom! Well chuffed! As a Ping fanboy this is a TREAT!


----------



## Captainron (Sep 5, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Quick! Somebody register as "Captain Roy"..... it's not too late! 


EDIT: Humph, typical sarcy comment for my 3000th..... should've been dreaming up something profound :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Call me what you want. Chuffed to bits.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 5, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Call me what you want. Chuffed to bits.
		
Click to expand...

Fair play Roy! chuffed for you!

Well done guys!! good luck on the day! sounds awesome!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 5, 2013)

Well done peeps, have a great day  

I'm just biding my time waiting for the Orka day........


----------



## JustOne (Sep 5, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			typical sarcy comment for my 3000th.....
		
Click to expand...

Weird, I was thinking just the same 




That's a lot... you ADDICT!! Congrats :thup:


----------



## JustOne (Sep 5, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Call me what you want. Chuffed to bits.
		
Click to expand...

Will do.......  Captain 25 Handicap! :whoo:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 5, 2013)

JustOne said:



			That's a lot... you ADDICT!! Congrats :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I chat to you lot more than to HID....


----------



## JustOne (Sep 5, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			I chat to you lot more than to HID.... 

Click to expand...


You're 65th on the *ALL TIME* Golf Monthly posters list :thup: ....(28,000 posts behind Homer)


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 5, 2013)

JustOne said:



			You're 65th on the *ALL TIME* Golf Monthly posters list :thup: ....(28,000 posts behind Homer) 

Click to expand...

Blimey!


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Sep 5, 2013)

Proper excited by this, Many thanks Mike & GM! 

Hope I play better than I did last time there


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow. Absolutely over the MOON. Just need to confirm the annual leave tomorrow (should be no problem) and then it's onto the practice range to make myself as anti-shank as possible. :lol:


----------



## bozza (Sep 5, 2013)

Just had Marc (Kellfire) on the phone to me sounding like a excited kid on Christmas Eve. 

He didn't rub it in too much........

Oh and whoever gets picked to play on the same team as him don't stand to his right if has iron in his hand!  

I'm not jealous of him, honest! 

Well done to the other lucky winners.


----------



## JustOne (Sep 5, 2013)

Can I be first reserve in case someone can't make it?


----------



## AMcC (Sep 5, 2013)

Well done guys, sounds like a great day - enjoy


----------



## Tiger (Sep 5, 2013)

Have fun guys  :thup:


----------



## rosecott (Sep 5, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Call me what you want. Chuffed to bits.
		
Click to expand...

You'll be unbeatable over the Lakes even if you play off a proper handicap - you must know all the places where you shouldn't put the ball after the last time you played it.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow ........ Thrilled or what!!

Woburn on the Friday and this on the Tuesday - it doesn't get better than that!

Thanks Mike and GM


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 5, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Call me what you want. Chuffed to bits.
		
Click to expand...

My money is on you Roy ..................................enjoy


----------



## Captainron (Sep 5, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			My money is on you Roy ..................................enjoy
		
Click to expand...

Put in a sup card today and will put more in until the handicap is back to a more respectable number. Hope to be down to mid teens by the time this comes around.


----------



## sev112 (Sep 5, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Call me what you want. Chuffed to bits.
		
Click to expand...

I strongly predict that captainRon's Ping experience will directly lead to a massive cut in his handicap and another success for SGI clubs ...


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 5, 2013)

Well done to the chosen few.
Have a great day


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats to those who won and have a great day...

Coolhand will be suicidal if he entered this and was rebuffed again!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2013)

Well done everyone. Have a great day


----------



## Wayman (Sep 5, 2013)

well done to all


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 5, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Well done fellas.. Just one question, whats the Ping Pro Am Challenge?  Must have missed that one (or seen it after a few IPA's)
		
Click to expand...

indeed  - so did I!

good luck all; when is it?


ah - found the details and all becomes clear; away on wedding aniversary when it was posted.......


----------



## PieMan (Sep 5, 2013)

The email from Mike certainly brightened up a dull afternoon in the office! :whoo: Thought at first it was a wind-up! Very excited about the day, particularly coming a few days after Woburn :fore:  Just need to find a cheap hotel now close to the course for the night before - anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## chrisd (Sep 5, 2013)

PieMan said:



			The email from Mike certainly brightened up a dull afternoon in the office! :whoo: Thought at first it was a wind-up! Very excited about the day, particularly coming a few days after Woburn :fore:  Just need to find a cheap hotel now close to the course for the night before - anyone have any recommendations?
		
Click to expand...

Be good to see you again! I might stay up overnight too


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 5, 2013)

PieMan said:



			The email from Mike certainly brightened up a dull afternoon in the office! :whoo: Thought at first it was a wind-up! Very excited about the day, particularly coming a few days after Woburn :fore:  Just need to find a cheap hotel now close to the course for the night before - anyone have any recommendations?
		
Click to expand...

I'm also looking at getting a cheap as chips hotel to avoid driving that morning. 

Travelodge and Premier Inn are about Â£30 for the night.


----------



## rosecott (Sep 5, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			I'm also looking at getting a cheap as chips hotel to avoid driving that morning. 

Travelodge and Premier Inn are about Â£30 for the night.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe worth asking if the flats are available (sleep 8) - I may have left a bottle of shiraz in the upstairs flat.


----------



## rickg (Sep 5, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Just need to find a cheap hotel now close to the course for the night before - anyone have any recommendations?
		
Click to expand...

Chez Bobmac?


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats to the chosen ones!  Looking forward to the write ups already.  :clap:


----------



## PieMan (Sep 5, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Be good to see you again! I might stay up overnight too
		
Click to expand...

Be good to see you too. I'll drop Mike a PM tomorrow to see where GM boys are staying.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 5, 2013)

rosecott said:



			Maybe worth asking if the flats are available (sleep 8) - I may have left a bottle of shiraz in the upstairs flat.
		
Click to expand...

Can try that too.


----------



## TheClaw (Sep 5, 2013)

Well done everyone. Great prize from GM.


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 5, 2013)

Ach well, might as well make the effort for this one.








:whoo:


----------



## JustOne (Sep 5, 2013)

I wonder if Westwood will be in the country by then..... is he still in the FedEx Cup?


----------



## HickoryShaft (Sep 6, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners - should be  cracking day


----------



## chrisd (Sep 6, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I wonder if Westwood will be in the country by then..... is he still in the FedEx Cup?
		
Click to expand...

If he is, he's not playing in this!

Tom Lewis

Matthew Nixon 

Simon Wakefield

John Parry

Matthew Baldwin

Andy Sullivan

These are the six, from which, one unfortunate, will be trying to drag me round the course!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 6, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I wonder if Westwood will be in the country by then..... is he still in the FedEx Cup?
		
Click to expand...

no he's not playing and yes he is still in fed ex, currently sitting 31 so touch and go for the top 30 tour championship at the moment but there is a bit before that yet.


----------



## tsped83 (Sep 6, 2013)

I would love it if Jimenez was there but delighted to play with any of the guys mentioned. I'm not sure they'll be delighted to drag me around mind.... Saying that, I do possess an excellent 'thinned-scud-missile' shot with my gap wedge that could be copied and found on Tour next year....


----------



## PieMan (Sep 6, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Tom Lewis

Matthew Nixon 

Simon Wakefield

John Parry

Matthew Baldwin

Andy Sullivan

These are the six, from which, one unfortunate, will be trying to drag me round the course!
		
Click to expand...

Hope they won't be too miffed at being outdriven by me..........


----------



## chrisd (Sep 6, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Hope they won't be too miffed at being outdriven by me..........   

Click to expand...

They might not be Paul, but I will!


----------



## philly169 (Sep 6, 2013)

Anyone wanting to stay around the Gainsborough area, I would recommend http://www.crittlewoodguesthouse.co.uk/ its Â£30 a night and a 15 minute walk from the course.. Stayed there last year for the PYB day, RickG & Bluewolf both stayed there as well.

Really friendly, clean guest house. Theres one parking space which he saved for me last year so always a chance you can get in there first!

I say its a 15 minute walk, after watching the ryder cup sunday, a fair few tiger woods' (ales) and a couple of whiskeys, the way back seemed slghtly longer....


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Hope they won't be too miffed at being outdrunk by me..........   

Click to expand...

 Fixed for you Paul.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 6, 2013)

richart said:



			Fixed for you Paul.

Click to expand...

Thanks Rich! Although Rick will be able to confirm that I played brilliantly the last time I played after a heavy night.........


----------



## golfsaint (Sep 6, 2013)

Well done guys have a great day:thup:


----------



## Grumps (Sep 7, 2013)

wee mans  afterschool club booked 
email replied. 
  im in and looking forward to it


----------



## Fraz (Sep 9, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Ach well, might as well make the effort for this one.








:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I would have offered you a lift down since we are both in Lanarkshire, but I am at Alton Towers the day before so just going to stay down there the night before!

Bit late in replying here, but really excited for this and cant wait! Should be a great day!

Thanks to PING and GM for the chance and hopefully the "round of the year" I keep threatening to have appears in time for this!


----------



## Curls (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww man I really wanted this one! Congrats to the gang, a list of good forum regulars there, enjoy the day it's going to be a corker!


----------



## rickg (Sep 9, 2013)

philly169 said:



			Anyone wanting to stay around the Gainsborough area, I would recommend http://www.crittlewoodguesthouse.co.uk/ 

I say its a 15 minute walk, after watching the ryder cup sunday, a fair few tiger woods' (ales) and a couple of whiskeys, the way back seemed slghtly longer....
		
Click to expand...

It's a bit quicker if you try rolling down the hill......... 

Only downside to the guest house was no Kebab shop nearby!! :rant:


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 11, 2013)

Got a late call up! Yes - I am a very lucky (Matty) boy!:lol:

Wheres everyone staying? Just called Gainsborough GC but they are fully booked (surprise surprise!).

Would be nice to have a lemonade the night before if anyone fancies it?:cheers:

Matt


----------



## tsped83 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mattyboy said:



			Got a late call up! Yes - I am a very lucky (Matty) boy!:lol:

Wheres everyone staying? Just called Gainsborough GC but they are fully booked (surprise surprise!).

Would be nice to have a lemonade the night before if anyone fancies it?:cheers:

Matt
		
Click to expand...

I'll be driving down on the day fella, from sunny Yorkshire! Would love to hae stayed over the night before, but the wife might have had something to say about that!

Looking forward to what should be a great day!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 11, 2013)

I am playing the lakes course Friday in a corporate day. Will let you all know what condition its in at the min.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 11, 2013)

Mattyboy said:



			Got a late call up! Yes - I am a very lucky (Matty) boy!:lol:

Wheres everyone staying? Just called Gainsborough GC but they are fully booked (surprise surprise!).

Would be nice to have a lemonade the night before if anyone fancies it?:cheers:

Matt
		
Click to expand...

I am also going up the night before. Haven't booked anywhere yet - Mike was going to speak to Ping and Gainsborough to see where they recommend and then email the details round with the itinerary, including where to meet up for a beer the night before.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 11, 2013)

PieMan said:



			I am also going up the night before. Haven't booked anywhere yet - Mike was going to speak to Ping and Gainsborough to see where they recommend and then email the details round with the itinerary, including where to meet up for a beer the night before.
		
Click to expand...

I'm hoping to go with Matty and will stay the night before too


----------



## PieMan (Sep 11, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I'm hoping to go with Matty and will stay the night before too
		
Click to expand...

Was looking at this place. Less than a ten minute drive from the course apparently:

http://blackhorseblyton.co.uk/accommodation/4532301156


----------



## chrisd (Sep 11, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Was looking at this place. Less than a ten minute drive from the course apparently:

http://blackhorseblyton.co.uk/accommodation/4532301156

Click to expand...


Looks ok but we wouldn't want breakfast as Ping are doing it. Sorry Paul I reckon you'd do 2 breakfasts!


----------



## PieMan (Sep 11, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Looks ok but we wouldn't want breakfast as Ping are doing it. Sorry Paul I reckon you'd do 2 breakfasts! 

Click to expand...

Well breakfast is the most important meal of the day! :thup: May well just put the backseats down in the car then and crash in the golf club car park!!


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been waiting to book as well. Hopefully by this weekend...


----------



## Wildrover (Sep 12, 2013)

Guys, I live in Gainsborough now, you could try the Hickman Hill Hotel which I've heard good things about and is not far from the course.


----------



## CMAC (Sep 12, 2013)

Good luck fellas, sounds a great opportunity, look forward to the reports and pics:thup:


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 12, 2013)

Wildrover said:



			Guys, I live in Gainsborough now, you could try the Hickman Hill Hotel which I've heard good things about and is not far from the course.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking about the Hickman Hill. I have stayed there before when seeing clients in the area. The owners (Rob & Michelle I think) are from Croydon so will remember me. It is very nice and so is the food.

Might just be a little over our price range but I will ask. 

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Grumps (Sep 12, 2013)

Unfortunately family hospital appointment means I will have to travel down on the day so will hope to see you all at the club (better not make it the car park tho )


----------



## Wildrover (Sep 12, 2013)

Gainsborough isn't over run with cheap accommodation unfortunately, the nearest motel type places would be travelodges in Scunthorpe, Lincoln or Doncaster, which are all only about a 30min drive away.


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 12, 2013)

Wildrover said:



			Guys, I live in Gainsborough now, you could try the Hickman Hill Hotel which I've heard good things about and is not far from the course.
		
Click to expand...

Guys, Just spoken to Rob at the Hickman Hill hotel. He is quoting Â£96 incl VAT each for single occupancy (no brekki) for 6. He said if there is a problem with that, let him know. Whos interested and what are you willing to pay? 

If you could PM me confirming:
You are after overnight accom for Monday 30th
Your thoughts on the cost

Please respond by say Friday end. As I know the hotel owners, I would be happy to organise this for those that are OK with me doing so, but appreciate cost could be a factor.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 12, 2013)

Matty - thanks for looking into that, but Â£96 is too much for me, particularly when you add on petrol, a meal and a few beers the night before. Think I'll go for the pub at Â£50.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 12, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Matty - thanks for looking into that, but Â£96 is too much for me, particularly when you add on petrol, a meal and a few beers the night before. Think I'll go for the pub at Â£50.
		
Click to expand...

I think pretty much the same Matty, maybe a look at a Holiday Inn or the like even stopping somewhere on the way up


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 12, 2013)

Travelodge 
*Retford Markham Moor*

*11.9 miles away from gainsborough *
*from Â£34.00
per room per night*



*Blyth A1 (M)*

*11.9 miles away from gainsborough *
*from Â£38.00
per room per night*





*Scunthorpe*

*13.4 miles away from gainsborough *
*from Â£36.00
per room per night*



There you go for some cheap accommodation .


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 12, 2013)

I was thinking Travelodge or Premier Inn myself to save the money. You guys book somewhere and I'll join you.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 12, 2013)

I've booked the Black Horse Inn. Route planner says it is 4 miles from the course.


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 12, 2013)

PieMan said:



			I've booked the Black Horse Inn. Route planner says it is 4 miles from the course.
		
Click to expand...

This is the Black Horse inn, in Blyton? There's another between Gainsborough and Lincoln so just checking.

Its Â£50 incl brekki (I could force two down!).

Chris, is this OK with you? If there is a drink with the GM boys the night before at the club we can cab it. Otherwise we can have a pint in the pub.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 12, 2013)

Mattyboy said:



			This is the Black Horse inn, in Blyton? There's another between Gainsborough and Lincoln so just checking.

Its Â£50 incl brekki (I could force two down!).

Chris, is this OK with you? If there is a drink with the GM boys the night before at the club we can cab it. Otherwise we can have a pint in the pub.
		
Click to expand...

Yes the one in Blyton. I think everywhere will be b&b. Could ask the pub for an evening meal instead of the brekkie? Worth a try.


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 12, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Yes the one in Blyton. I think everywhere will be b&b. Could ask the pub for an evening meal instead of the brekkie? Worth a try.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers PieMan, assuming Chris is OK with this I think we will join you.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 12, 2013)

Mattyboy said:



			This is the Black Horse inn, in Blyton? There's another between Gainsborough and Lincoln so just checking.

Its Â£50 incl brekki (I could force two down!).

Chris, is this OK with you? If there is a drink with the GM boys the night before at the club we can cab it. Otherwise we can have a pint in the pub.
		
Click to expand...

It's fine by me Matty so long as I don't have to have an eating competition with Pieman - he's not called that for no reason!


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 12, 2013)

chrisd said:



			It's fine by me Matty so long as I don't have to have an eating competition with Pieman - he's not called that for no reason!
		
Click to expand...

I can do the eating for both of us! OK, I am gonna book a room.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 12, 2013)

Mattyboy said:



			I can do the eating for both of us! OK, I am gonna book a room.
		
Click to expand...

Will you book one for me or do you want me to do one?


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 12, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Will you book one for me or do you want me to do one?
		
Click to expand...

Haven't booked for you Chris - its pay up front and my bank that likes to say 'yes' will soon be saying 'No'.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 13, 2013)

Mattyboy said:



			Haven't booked for you Chris - its pay up front and my bank that likes to say 'yes' will soon be saying 'No'.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, I will take care of it this morning


----------



## chrisd (Sep 13, 2013)

All sorted, room booked


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 13, 2013)

chrisd said:



			All sorted, room booked
		
Click to expand...

Excellent - now get the Monday afternoon off work! I have put in for the whole day off.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 13, 2013)

I am aiming to be up there about 4. May pop into the golf club on the way up for a quick look around.


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 13, 2013)

Wouldnt mind a wander or at least a course planner before hand myself.


----------



## tsped83 (Sep 13, 2013)

Mattyboy said:



			Wouldnt mind a wander or at least a course planner before hand myself.
		
Click to expand...

I feel under prepared! Am I the highest handicapper amongst us?


----------



## chrisd (Sep 13, 2013)

PieMan said:



			I am aiming to be up there about 4. May pop into the golf club on the way up for a quick look around.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that they were the pro's!


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 13, 2013)

tsped83 said:



			I feel under prepared! Am I the highest handicapper amongst us?
		
Click to expand...

Bet you wont come last though! I am getting nervous already!


----------



## tsped83 (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm already eyeing up a GPS for the day, trying to get the pennies together. Maybe a new hybrid too...


----------



## PieMan (Sep 13, 2013)

Bit conscious that I don't actually have any Ping clubs in the bag! Or is it a ploy to get me fully fitted for woods, irons, wedges and a putter on the day?!!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 13, 2013)

Played the lakes course today and it's ok at the minute. Not in the best condition i have seen it in and the greens ain't smooth but will hold a ball. The shop has some good end of season bargains.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 13, 2013)

Should I book that place as well then, if there's room for one more pint drinker that night...?


----------



## chrisd (Sep 13, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			Should I book that place as well then, if there's room for one more pint drinker that night...? 

Click to expand...

Go for it - eating comp Pieman v Rest


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 13, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Hope they won't be too miffed at being outdriven with a 3W by me..........   

Click to expand...

Fixed


----------



## PieMan (Sep 13, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Go for it - eating comp Pieman v Rest
		
Click to expand...

I only eat salads now............!!


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 13, 2013)

Anyone heading down from the north?


----------



## tsped83 (Sep 13, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Anyone heading down from the north?
		
Click to expand...

Not as North as you fella, but I'll be heading down from Leeds early in the morning


----------



## Grumps (Sep 13, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Anyone heading down from the north?
		
Click to expand...

Yes from Dunfermline


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 13, 2013)

tsped83 said:



			Not as North as you fella, but I'll be heading down from Leeds early in the morning
		
Click to expand...

I take it you'll be buying a Ping hybrid when you get there?!!!


----------



## Captainron (Sep 13, 2013)

I am heading up from the Spalding area on the day. Plan on getting there fairy early. What sort of time is everyone thinking of rocking up at Gainsborough on the day?


----------



## tsped83 (Sep 13, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			I take it you'll be buying a Ping hybrid when you get there?!!! 

Click to expand...

Buying? I'm hoping to win one! Nah, would love a G25 hybrid but too pricey for me at the moment. Maybe after seeing me play they'll take pity and give us a freebie! Really looking forward to this, couldn't be more appropriate for me.

CaptainRon, as for meeting on the day, not sure what time yet, will await further details from Mike, but planning on getting there early. About 90mins drive for me all being well.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm going down on the Monday night from Middlesbrough.


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 14, 2013)

I've taken the last Black Horse hotel room.

PM me if you've got a room here please.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 14, 2013)

Virtuocity, when I looked earlier the last room was a twin room only but with single occupancy. Don't suppose you'd fancy splitting the price of that room? I didn't book when I had the chance! Sent this to you by PM as well.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm booked in at The George in nearby Kirton in Lindsey so hopefully I'll be able to get a taxi over for a pint with you guys the night before.


----------



## Grumps (Sep 24, 2013)

Change of plan again  looks like I'm travelling to Doncaster late Monday night  then  train to lea road station in morning


----------



## Captainron (Sep 24, 2013)

Grumps said:



			Change of plan again  looks like I'm travelling to Doncaster late Monday night  then  train to lea road station in morning
		
Click to expand...

Which train are you thinking of getting? Guessing it's the 06h35 arriving 07h38? I can pick you up from the station on my way through if you like?


----------



## Grumps (Sep 24, 2013)

Captainron said:



			Which train are you thinking of getting? Guessing it's the 06h35 arriving 07h38? I can pick you up from the station on my way through if you like?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks that would be great


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 29, 2013)

Lets.

Do.

This.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 29, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Lets.

Do.

This.
		
Click to expand...



Hope you guys have a fab day! Still gutted I had to withdraw, play well and have fun all.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2013)

Do we know the pub for tomorrow night yet?

Just played my best round in a while so hopefully some sort of form to take into Tuesday.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 29, 2013)

So looking forward to this. See everyone there.


----------



## tsped83 (Sep 29, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			Do we know the pub for tomorrow night yet?

Just played my best round in a while so hopefully some sort of form to take into Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

Was going to say something very similar but don't want to jinx it!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 29, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			Hope you guys have a fab day! Still gutted I had to withdraw, play well and have fun all.
		
Click to expand...

I may well have filled your place (so to speak) so will do my best!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 29, 2013)

Matty and I are on our way tomorrow early afternoon, so looking forward to it. Didn't Tom Lewis do well today!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 29, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			I may well have filled your place (so to speak) so will do my best!
		
Click to expand...



Are you playing? See you twice in a week!


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Sep 29, 2013)

can't wait for this. The slightly snapped 5 iron should be back in one piece too. 

Hope you all don't drink too much tomorrow night, I'm slightly jealous that I'm not staying over! See you Tuesday bright and early....


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 29, 2013)

Jaymosafehands said:



			can't wait for this. The slightly snapped 5 iron should be back in one piece too. 

Hope you all don't drink too much tomorrow night, I'm slightly jealous that I'm not staying over! See you Tuesday bright and early....
		
Click to expand...

I'm going down after work so I'll be tired aka not drinking much. Plus I'm on my own in a separate town I think so I might have to drive and just have a pint early in the night.


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 29, 2013)

Jaymosafehands said:



			can't wait for this. *The slightly snapped 5 iron* should be back in one piece too. 

Hope you all don't drink too much tomorrow night, I'm slightly jealous that I'm not staying over! See you Tuesday bright and early....
		
Click to expand...

Really looking forward to it. But Jaymo - Explain how you slightly snapped your 5 iron!:lol:


----------



## Fraz (Sep 30, 2013)

Im just about to head to Alton Towers for the day, before heading back up to the hotel. Booked into the Best Western at Worksop, think its about a 20 min drive to Gainsborough in the morning. 

Really looking forward to this now! See you all tomorrow morning, hope there are no hangovers from the pub tonight!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Are you playing? See you twice in a week!
		
Click to expand...

Yep - so there will be one face I know at least


----------



## chrisd (Sep 30, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			Yep - so there will be one face I know at least 

Click to expand...

I know Pieman too, he's a top guy and Matty and I are travelling together, if he can stand my rattle without doing a runner at a services then I look forward to seeing you there


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 30, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I know Pieman too, he's a top guy and Matty and I are travelling together, if he can stand my rattle without doing a runner at a services then I look forward to seeing you there
		
Click to expand...

You haven't seen me drive yet Chris!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I know Pieman too, he's a top guy and Matty and I are travelling together, if he can stand my rattle without doing a runner at a services then I look forward to seeing you there
		
Click to expand...

Great. I think forumites should wear a badge with their forum name!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 30, 2013)

Mattyboy said:



			You haven't seen me drive yet Chris!
		
Click to expand...

or chip!


----------



## Grumps (Sep 30, 2013)

If your having a drink with mike and the team tonight perhaps you could get him to have us all meet up in morning or sit together for the breakfast ?


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 30, 2013)

chrisd said:



			or chip!
		
Click to expand...

Or my putting! euuuuuuuu!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## MikeH (Sep 30, 2013)

for anyone who i havent email yet here's the venue for tonight - its chez Pieman & Co

The Black Horse pub in Blyton just outside Gainsborough
http://blackhorseblyton.co.uk/#/contact-us/4531917379

we'll aim to be there for 8ish to see the mighty Everton sweep aside NUFC (possibly)


----------



## Grumps (Sep 30, 2013)

MikeH said:



			for anyone who i havent email yet here's the venue for tonight - its chez Pieman & Co

The Black Horse pub in Blyton just outside Gainsborough
http://blackhorseblyton.co.uk/#/contact-us/4531917379

we'll aim to be there for 8ish to see the mighty Everton sweep aside NUFC (possibly)
		
Click to expand...

What about for tomorrow mike is there a place we can all meet up


----------



## Captainron (Sep 30, 2013)

Grumps said:



			What about for tomorrow mike is there a place we can all meet up
		
Click to expand...

I will pick you up from the station and we can head for the course. I think most folk will be rolling in for about 8 I would guess.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 30, 2013)

Mike, 

Do we need to look awesome? I will bring a brown paper bag to make me more presentable. &#128556;


----------



## Grumps (Sep 30, 2013)

Captainron said:



			I will pick you up from the station and we can head for the course. I think most folk will be rolling in for about 8 I would guess.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 30, 2013)

Just arrives at my hotel over in Kirton in Lindsey. I'll make my way over if I can get a taxi.


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Sep 30, 2013)

Mattyboy said:



			Really looking forward to it. But Jaymo - Explain how you slightly snapped your 5 iron!:lol:
		
Click to expand...


A delicate poke round a tree on a follow through. Bruising nearly gone


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 30, 2013)

Just had a shower and I'm totally shattered so not gonna bother heading over for a drink tonight. Just gonna get a bite to eat and chill out here. Don't drink too hard lads!


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Sep 30, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			Just had a shower and I'm totally shattered so not gonna bother heading over for a drink tonight. Just gonna get a bite to eat and chill out here. Don't drink too hard lads! 

Click to expand...

sounds like a man protect himself.....


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 30, 2013)

Need any help I can get.


----------



## tsped83 (Sep 30, 2013)

I've started my preparations for tomorrow, 3rd can of Red Stripe going down. Oh yeah, I'm an athlete.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2013)

Early night for me as early (ish) start in the morning...

Weather forecast has improved - should be a great day :cheers:


----------



## Captainron (Sep 30, 2013)

Wish I was up in Gainsborough with some of you lot already. Nearly bed time as up early to get there. Cannot wait.


----------



## Fraz (Sep 30, 2013)

Im chilling in the hotel room already on best behaviour before tomorrow. Enjoying a shandy while the mrs watches 90210. I am currently living both rock and indeed roll...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 30, 2013)

Hope all of you have a great day tomorrow. Well jealous


----------



## chellie (Oct 1, 2013)

Hope you all have a great day


----------



## bladeplayer (Oct 1, 2013)

MikeH said:



			we'll aim to be there for 8ish to see the mighty Everton sweep aside NUFC (possibly)
		
Click to expand...

Good start anyhow Mike even if we were pushing it a bit at the end 

Hope ye all have a good day & enjoy


----------



## Wayman (Oct 1, 2013)

Enjoy it people


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 1, 2013)

Absolutely brilliant day played in great company. Good to play with PieMan and Lee (who assures me he'll get himself on the forum) with Matt Baldwin as our group's pro. A slow start as far as a pro goes but shot 31 coming back in what was a master class in approach play. 

Also good to meet Grumps, Captain Ron and the other forum members that were there. 

Cheers to GM and Ping for a great day.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 1, 2013)

Wowsers! What a fantastic day! Thanks to GM, Ping and the pro's who came out to play with us. Was fortunate enough to play with Andy Sullivan who is a top bloke. Really upbeat and funny which kept us going all the way round. Superb day!


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Oct 1, 2013)

That was a day and a half!! 

What can I say, GM did it again, what a great event they put on. The guys from GM & Ping were fantastic hosts, and I wouldn't mind 10 minutes in the Ping Tour van with no one watching 

Played with Captain Iron (or fore right as he will now be known), Tom and Andy Sullivan - what a top lad for a short guy. Hit's it a country mile, and awesome round the greens - A true pleasure to watch and spend a few hours with, although it must have been hard for him being outscored by a 19 handicapper on most of the front 9 tho (Great round Tom!). The abuse that was being hurled about (yeah, of course the team ethic went out of the window after 9 holes) was of the highest order, and it was definitely a fourball that I'd be happy to play with again. 

I wonder if Amanda has gotten over her crush on Tom yet??????


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 1, 2013)

I wonder if Amanda has gotten over her crush on Tom yet??????
		
Click to expand...

What do you think?? 
	


Sure is very handsome and a tidy golfer too!

What a stunning day and all a bit surreal for a while. Hoping I was last out of the hat and bingo Tom picked me  Birdied the first hole and the day had got even better. Great to meet and play with Grumps and Virtuocity who were great fun...

Thanks Mike, GM and Ping for an outstanding day I'll never, ever forget. Every once in a while I just thought "wow" and giggled like a schoolgirl


----------



## tsped83 (Oct 1, 2013)

Jaymosafehands said:



			That was a day and a half!! 

What can I say, GM did it again, what a great event they put on. The guys from GM & Ping were fantastic hosts, and I wouldn't mind 10 minutes in the Ping Tour van with no one watching 

Played with Captain Iron (or fore right as he will now be known), Tom and Andy Sullivan - what a top lad for a short guy. Hit's it a country mile, and awesome round the greens - A true pleasure to watch and spend a few hours with, although it must have been hard for him being outscored by a 19 handicapper on most of the front 9 tho (Great round Tom!). The abuse that was being hurled about (yeah, of course the team ethic went out of the window after 9 holes) was of the highest order, and it was definitely a fourball that I'd be happy to play with again. 

I wonder if Amanda has gotten over her crush on Tom yet??????
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Jaymo, fell away on the back 9 though! Absolutely brilliant day, great pro, great playing partners and some great golf (in very limited supply). Massive thanks to GM and Ping for an unforgettable experience.

And everyone should take on a 160yd par 3 with DRIVER. Aim it out left and carve it high and right, great fun!


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Oct 1, 2013)

No worries pal, that handicap will be coming down I'm sure!! Well played. 

Pencil Bag all the way now.......


----------



## Missioner (Oct 1, 2013)

Many thanks to GM and Ping for putting on a great day. Had a superb time playing with Simon Wakefield who is a true gent! Nice to say I've out driven a Tour Pro, even if he was playing left handed!


----------



## Mattyboy (Oct 1, 2013)

Missioner said:



			Many thanks to GM and Ping for putting on a great day. Had a superb time playing with Simon Wakefield who is a true gent! Nice to say I've out driven a Tour Pro, even if he was playing left handed!
		
Click to expand...

Just back. Simon had to suffer me as well! 

Big thanks to Ping, GM (Mike & Neil), Tom (photographer - who I bored senseless in the pub last night), Simon Wakefield, Steve (who caddied for Simon and drives the tour van around Europe), Chrisd (who I travelled with) and all the forumers I met and partnered. In fact thanks all.:clap:


----------



## Fraz (Oct 1, 2013)

Just home after a great day! Thanks to all involved in organising it!

Highglight for me was outdriving our pro twice, and one of those times after him saying he was really going for it! Shame the rest of my game was grim!

Met some good people from the forum and other magazine readers and all the pro's i spoke to were excellent!

Thanks again to all!

F


----------



## chrisd (Oct 1, 2013)

This was one of the best golf days you could wish for. Yesterday Matty and I drove up and hit a few ball on the range, went of the the Black Horse which did good food and excellent digs. Pieman and virtuosity stayed there too and are both top guys! The GM staff, Ping guys, photographer Tom joined us and were great hosts and Mike is just the best to chat golf with, I do wish that he would appear more on the forum, he's great fun and we could all learn from him

I got picked to play with Sophie a great young player, caddied by her dad Rick, Fraser, a bit of a bandit off 16, and pro golfer Matthew Nixon who was everything that you would expect of a Ping pro, very friendly, helpful and always willing to acknowledge a good shot. After trundling my first tee shot out of bounds I parred the next two holes and was generally happy with my driving, iron play and short game. I couldn't buy a putt but neither could any of the team!

I would like to thank Matty for doing the driving - cheers mate!

GM are a brilliant supporter of golf, as are Ping, and I'd like to thank them both for hospitality and for giving me the chance of a lifetime


----------



## aceofspades (Oct 1, 2013)

A great day out. Well done to GM, Ping and everyone else involved in the event. Many thanks....


----------



## PieMan (Oct 1, 2013)

Fantastic couple of days - huge thanks to Mike, GM and PING for the opportunity.

Started it all off with a very enjoyable few hours with Bobmac yesterday - great to finally have a knock with him and a good catch-up.

Then off to the pub to meet Chrisd, Mattyboy and Virtuocity for a few beers, and then joined by the GM and PING boys for a few more. Must have been a good night as I don't remember leaving the pub to walk the 50 yards to my room!! 

And then today was simply superb. Kellfire and Lee were fantastic company, as was our pro Matt; a lovely guy who really showed us how to play the game. A real pleasure to see sublime golf up close (once he had got over the shock of my opening drive go 20 yards past his!!!) ne: :whoo: Thanks to the 3 of them our team came third so topped the day off brilliantly. :thup:

Gutted it's all over


----------



## Warbie76 (Oct 1, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Fantastic couple of days - huge thanks to Mike, GM and PING for the opportunity.

Started it all off with a very enjoyable few hours with Bobmac yesterday - great to finally have a knock with him and a good catch-up.

Then off to the pub to meet Chrisd, Mattyboy and Virtuocity for a few beers, and then joined by the GM and PING boys for a few more. Must have been a good night as I don't remember leaving the pub to walk the 50 yards to my room!! 

And then today was simply superb. Kellfire and Lee were fantastic company, as was our pro Matt; a lovely guy who really showed us how to play the game. A real pleasure to see sublime golf up close (once he had got over the shock of my opening drive go 20 yards past his!!!) ne: :whoo: Thanks to the 3 of them our team came third so topped the day off brilliantly. :thup:

Gutted it's all over 

Click to expand...

I've joined the forum paul and big thanks for today....loved it all n a great day.....a good four ball n great banter with mark and matt


----------



## PieMan (Oct 1, 2013)

Warbie76 said:



			I've joined the forum paul and big thanks for today....loved it all n a great day.....a good four ball n great banter with mark and matt
		
Click to expand...

Good man! Welcome on board mate - hopefully will have another game at some point.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 1, 2013)

chrisd said:



			After trundling my first tee shot out of bounds..
		
Click to expand...

There's out of bounds on the 1st hole?????  how wide WERE you?


----------



## rickg (Oct 1, 2013)

PieMan said:



			A real pleasure to see sublime golf up close (once he had got over the shock of my opening drive go 20 yards past his!!!
		
Click to expand...

Only 20 yards? Did you hit it out of the toe? :whoo:


----------



## Grumps (Oct 1, 2013)

WOW   What a day where do I start .   Tom Lewis got stuck with me Amanda and Dave as last out the hat but we all felt we had won getting him .  Played some very lousy nervous golf over our 1st four holes and then settled down and sunk some putts . Had a great time with velocity(Dave) and Amanda just watching tom drive and putt for fun . 
Big thanks to Mike and the team from GM plus Ping for a day I will never forget .  
Tom Lewis, Amanda and Dave  for your company 
Plus thanks to Cameron (captionron) for picking me up at the station and Dave for dropping me back at station after having to put up with me all day 
Can't wait to see all the pics that were taken on the course


----------



## chrisd (Oct 1, 2013)

JustOne said:



			There's out of bounds on the 1st hole?????  how wide WERE you? 

Click to expand...



Errr - it was a shot gun start off the 2nd!

I parred the 1st as our last into a strong headwind - our Pro bogied it!


----------



## JustOne (Oct 1, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Errr - it was a shot gun start off the 2nd!

I parred the 1st as our last into a strong headwind - our Pro bogied it!
		
Click to expand...

Ah.... the trees on the right of the 2nd that explains it :thup:

So what were the scores for everyone/teams, and how did you score Chris? (Karsten Lakes is a lovely course isn't it!)


----------



## PieMan (Oct 1, 2013)

rickg said:



			Only 20 yards? Did you hit it out of the toe? :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Eased off it a bit - didn't want him to be too embarassed in front of his bosses!!   

He creamed his driver all day. Don't think he missed a fairway either - very impressive.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks all for the kind comments. Glad everyone who was picked out of the hat enjoyed the experience. PING really did pull all the stops out for this one. I thought the Staff Tour pros were all excellent value and got into the spirit of the day. 
Throughly enjoyed the beers with Pieman, Matty, Dave and ChrisD last night and really good to see some old familiar forum faces and meet some new ones today. 
Will certainly be encouraging the PING guys to try and make it happen again in 2014!


----------



## JustOne (Oct 1, 2013)

^
^
Will this (obviously great) day get a decent spread in the mag Mike?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 2, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Ah.... the trees on the right of the 2nd that explains it :thup:

So what were the scores for everyone/teams, and how did you score Chris? (Karsten Lakes is a lovely course isn't it!)
		
Click to expand...

I didn't keep a score James and Matt Nixon was too good a pro to embarrass us with what, I guess, wasn't an impressive team score. I personally hit drives and irons at times as good as I ever have. I parred from bunkers on most of the par 5's! It's a great feeling, even as an old git when a pro claps a shot you make.

The whole set up was so well run and Mike and the boys made everything look so easy when running this sort of thing has to planned with military precision. It really felt, apart from the long drives there and back, like a game with your mates but like the best game you'd ever have!


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow- I'm shattered.

A 5 hour non-stop drive to Blyton, just outside Gainsborough was reasonably straightforward but it was nice to get to The Black Horse inn and settled into my excellent annexe.  Greeted by the pub cat as I arrived.







Had a quiet pint then met Chris and Matty in the car park and went for dinner with them and Pieman (Paul) who were all excellent company.  

We were then joined by Mike and his posse who were to-a-man great fun and very knowledgeable and passionate about golf...... and beer.

A smattering of the group:







Pieman loves anyone who buys him beer:







Chris and Tom:







GM sucking up to the event sponsors with a little help from Matty's shirt:







(I'm really happy that Matty was picked- he's definitely a Ping fan)

After this, things got hazy and after a sleepless night (fearing that I would sleep through my alarm and miss the day), I met the boys in the pub at 0730 for a light breakfast .  Chris was the only one who looked almost human- the sly dog was right not to go heavy at the beer all night.  When will we learn?

Off then to Gainsborough where we met loads of forum members who were all great company and would gladly spend a round or night in the pub with all of them.  

Decided to hit a few balls at the range and balls were already set up ready for us to hit gratis.  A lovely touch.

I was then drawn out to play with Grumps, Amanda and Tom Lewis- the only tour guy I'd actually heard of as I don't watch a lot of golf on TV.  Pressure was on!

The round was great, after I decided to play some golf after 9 holes of utter drivel.  I said the night before that I didn't care about scoring or beating records- all I wanted to do was not make a fool of myself and beat our pro in at least one hole.  I think I achieved both 

Finishing (net ) par, par, birdie, birdie, par was good enough to put a smile on my face.  

Tom was a great pro and considering he was contractually obliged to be there, was happy to give me (and Amanda) advice along the way and was happy to answer questions.  He really plays a game that I'll never be able to play so whilst seeing him drive 280 yards every time was impressive, I was more impressed by Amanda's game, particularly off the tee and despite not holing much (I counted about 5 lip outs) she scored well and was lovely company.  Mike is a cracking lad, despite being from the wrong side of Scotland and hits some of the straightest drives I've ever seen- a really good shot to call upon under pressure!  

After a good bit of food, I headed home on the 5 hour journey.  I couldn't believe that in my first year of golf that I was lucky enough to be picked to play a round with a tour pro and enjoy the splendour of Karsten Lakes and all its (Ping-branded) pomp.  The trip has taught me a lot about _my_ golf and about amateur golf in general.  

Thanks again MikeH, GM and Ping.  

PS- Mike, was it a coincidence that my GM mag re-subscription pack arrived in the post yesterday?


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 2, 2013)

I was more impressed by Amanda's game, particularly off the tee and despite not holing much (I counted about 5 lip outs) she scored well and was lovely company.
		
Click to expand...

You've made a lass very happy with that statement :cheers:

Still buzzing. Lesson this morning and Paul my coach also coached Tom at England junior level so looks like they both concur it's a bunker lesson! Weather is such that it will be wet sand - perfect!


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 2, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			You've made a lass very happy with that statement :cheers:

Still buzzing. Lesson this morning and Paul my coach also coached Tom at England junior level so looks like they both concur it's a bunker lesson! Weather is such that it will be wet sand - perfect!
		
Click to expand...








Forgot- managed to capture you with Mike and Matty.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 2, 2013)

virtuocity said:









Forgot- managed to capture you with Mike and Matty.
		
Click to expand...

My pink trolley finally on GM


----------



## CMAC (Oct 2, 2013)

nice write up virtuocity:thup:

Thats the Odyssey 'Britains best putter' and Ping play with a Pro all in your first year of golf you realise the bar is now set very high so unless you're playing with Tiger next year in a 'Major' pro-am you're not trying hard enough:ears:


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 2, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			nice write up virtuocity:thup:

Thats the Odyssey 'Britains best putter' and Ping play with a Pro all in your first year of golf you realise the bar is now set very high so unless you're playing with Tiger next year in a 'Major' pro-am you're not trying hard enough:ears:
		
Click to expand...


Haha- yes.  Looking forward to my successful application for "Miura Golf- Look like a rich git" competition.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 2, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Haha- yes.  Looking forward to my successful application for "Miura Golf- Look like a rich git" competition.
		
Click to expand...

Until you pitch up in the Nissan Micra c2001 that the've shoved you in using a shoe horn


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 2, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Until you pitch up in the Nissan Micra c2001 that the've shoved you in using a shoe horn 

Click to expand...

CLIO!!! :sbox:


----------



## chrisd (Oct 2, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			CLIO!!! :sbox:
		
Click to expand...

OOOPS Got it wrong again!


----------

